# Just Picked Up My Raw Food Order!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I ordered from My Pet Carnivore online and picked up from their delivery stop here in town today. OOPS! I underestimated how much I had ordered! 

Luckily for me, it is OK to allow it to thaw in the fridge and then refreeze, so I plan to thaw the tubs in the fridge, repackage them in individual meals in quart bags, roll and then pack into my freezer. I think I will be able to squeeze most of it in like that.

I am very excited about this supplier! I was able to get raw green tripe, ground whole prey meats (like rabbit and duck) and a variety of other great foods. I also got a bag of chicken feet to try out as a chewing treat!

Anyone else use this service? Thanks again to CharismaticMillie for the tip!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I've been thinking about using this service and I really want to.. I have to do some convincing as we'll have to get a new fridge to pack all of the food in there. If you don't mind my asking, how big was the order you made and how long do you think it will last? Right now I buy a 30lb bag of Fromm dry food along with canned green beef tripe and all of it lasts only about 2 1/2 months and is quite expensive.

Do you have to buy additional foods apart from this supplier or can you expect them to supply all of your dog's food? Would it be hard just to rely on them?
(I found them through you on a post you made earlier, so thanks for sharing! I had never even heard of raw food companies like this before.)


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

I want to eventually start feeding raw but I really want to wait until we move into a bigger place so I can purchase a separate freezer. I want to buy in bulk 

I'm going to check out My Pet Carnivore now, thanks!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Mithy, No I don't mind at all! I ordered about 24* lbs of different protein grinds (I chose mostly the "whole" animal grinds -- chicken, rabbit, young beef and lamb) I also threw in some chicken feet and a 2 lb container of green tripe (although there is tripe in the beef and lamb grinds, too) and a package of chunks of beef heart. Looking at it all now, I will skip the separate tubs of tripe and bag of beef heart chunks because I have limited freezer space (just the freezer in my fridge) and the complete whole animal grinds alternated with the "supreme" grinds (which include tripe) will likely provide all the balance that Dulcie needs in a freezer friendly format! 

As far as anything else - I took CM's advice and also bought a box of Honest Kitchen base mix (which has no meat - it is the rest of the stuff that you might like to add for "insurance"-- veggies and fruits and berries and micro nutrients). I only add about 1 tablespoon of the prepared base mix to a ground raw meal once a day or even every other day, so the Honest Kitchen is going to last for ages. 

The base mixes I have bought are PREFERENCe and KINDLY. Kindly rehydrates much more quickly and better than the Preference but they both are nice. 

Cost wise, I think this order was more than I will spend in future but I wanted to try a lot of cool stuff (like the mutton, a fish grind and the beef tripe). It was just under $140 (including the extras that will not be meals) -- so basically about $85 in meals and I calculate that it will do us for about a month. This is an expensive month though. I have already planned that the next order will be at LEAST half chicken grinds ad then one or two of the more expensive grinds (whatever is on sale for sure) to alternate with the chicken. By doing that, I think I can get the cost down to around $50 (or less) for a month and that makes sense to me for such high quality food.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Ooooh thanks so much for all the details! $50-80 a month for such high quality food sounds like a great deal. I'll have to take the plunge to order this and Honest Kitchen together but seeing how the Honest Kitchen will last such a long time I think it would be worth it. Again, thank you for sharing Nifty! I am saving that message.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck with it, Mithy! I've had a chance to look closely at the ground food I ordered and it really looks like very high quality indeed. Also, the containers are packed full, so you get what you ordered.

I didn't order turkey necks from MPC because I can order them a lot more cheaply from my local Jewel butcher. I forgot to mention to you that I throw in two or three turkey necks (or similar raw meaty bones) each week for dental care. On days when she has a big neck, I usually reduce the bone content in that days' meal (I buy up ground turkey on sale and package it in small 6 oz rolls in freezer bags for easy portions when I need them).

Whenever I can get things like chicken backs or country style pork riblets on sale for really cheap, I buy up a bunch and divide them into quart bags too, so I have an occasionally tooth cleaning meal for Dulcie on hand too. Now that my freezer is full of the MPC grinds, though, I will have to cut back on that for a while until I make room in my freezer (I don't have a separate freezer and no room for one in my apartment unfortunately - if I did have, I know I could save even more money by taking advantage of sales). All in all, though, the grinds from MPC seem to be to be much higher quality for regular diet because the animals are organically raised or wild caught, so I am feeling good about this switch!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That sounds great Nifty! You've inspired me. I'm glad this is working well for you. I enjoyed the website and read the articles. Now, I'll go make my own thread instead of hijacking yours. Anyhow, just wanted to say, best of luck to you. I think it's a good choice. And your thread was just the poke I needed.


----------

